

Ask HN: What's going on with all the new cookie warnings? - adzicg

Last week or so I&#x27;ve been noticing a ton of new approval requests for using cookies on large web sites (BBC, Google, and similar). It&#x27;s all on my existing browser profile so cookies would have been accepted a long time ago.<p>Are other people noticing this as well or is it just me? Is there any new significant legislation that&#x27;s causing this?
======
antocv
Its not your web-browser that is asking you for that cookie shit,

its the websites themselves implementing shit with javascript, css and html.

They do this because the EU put out a directive ordering basically every
website which operates in the EU to do so. To tell the visitors that in fact
they are storing "data" on your _gasp_ computer maybe without your consent.

There is no way around it, as each websites implements it differently you cant
just block it, thanks to the fucking EU for ruining parts of the web.

~~~
adzicg
but this has been around for a while, and I probably already accepted this a
long time ago on all those sites. last week or so many sites I visit regularly
started asking for another cookie approval, so I'm wondering whether there is
some new regulation causing this to happen again.

~~~
idunno246
california also has some of these laws, enacted early this year though

------
why-el
Depends where you are, and I am guessing the EU, since I came back from
vacation from the US back to Germany and I was treated with lots of warnings,
especially from the BBC.

------
sauere
It's the EU.

After they have regulated the "curvature quality standards for cucumbers"
(this isn't a joke, see [http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX...](http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:31988R1677&from=EN)) they needed something new
to justify their job, so now they are doing all sorts of "we da internet naoo"
regulation, including this cookie madness.

------
pkinsky
It means: 'we've already added a cookie to your browser, please click 'accept'
so we don't get sued'

------
InclinedPlane
Legal changes in the EU, which have actually been in place since 2012.

